# 2 New Shaving Brushes Finished



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 6, 2014)

Today i finished 2 new brushes that i turned a while ago. Thay come out real nice IMO. 
Both are knoted with 24mm Finest Badgers from TGN. and the wood is coated with superglue and then polished up with micromesh.

First is a brush i made with dark Curly Koa and imitation horn. 
I went with a oldschool barber type of handle on this one.



















And this one is a 2 tone natural color Amboyna wood piece. The dark lines are something i pick up from watching Lewis. It's friction burning with a piece of wire thats done in the lathe. 





















Group shot with my Heljestrand MK31 in Curly Koa that just got finished aswell


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 6, 2014)

that 2 tone amoboyana is AWESOME! make me one lol


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 6, 2014)

Really awesome stuff Magnus! If you ever decide to part with that Koa brush, please let me know!


----------



## erikz (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow Magnus! Very nice work!


----------



## gavination (Feb 6, 2014)

Whoa! Some serious skill. Nice work! I'm on the hunt for a solid badger brush should you end up with a surplus.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2014)

Drool worthy! :drool:


----------



## skiajl6297 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lovely work, really.


----------



## seward (Feb 6, 2014)

Dark curly koa is amazing. What do you use to finish it with?


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those are seriously amazing! You could become a hobbyist and sell them on KKF.


----------



## apathetic (Feb 7, 2014)

That looks really impressive :wow:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your comments and feedback

Seward - If u read you will see that i have used superglue


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 26, 2014)

Excellent-That Heljestrand Razor in Culy Koa is amazing too


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 7, 2014)

thanks Keith.


----------

